# Wireless Router at 2.4ghz or 5ghz ???



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Trendnet TEW-672GR just arrived, and I am in the process of configuration

I will have a Linksys WGA600N at the HD DVR to receive VOD movies

Should I set the Trendnet to 2.4ghz b/b/n mode or 5ghz a/n mode?

I would *think* that 5ghz is better, but I don't know enough about wireless to be sure of that


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

If you are just using the WGA600N and other 5ghz compatible N clients, the 5ghz a/n mode is a bit better and less susceptible to interference. For the best compatibility the 2.4ghz b/g/n mode is best though.


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

I would use 5ghz for HD-DVR and streaming and 2.4 ghz for everything else. The router is basically 2 routers in 1


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

freerein100 said:


> I would use 5ghz for HD-DVR and streaming and 2.4 ghz for everything else. The router is basically 2 routers in 1


Agreed. The problem with putting n on 2.4 is that if any b or g device will slow down n devices. So if you put the Directv boxes on 5ghz, and everything else on 2.4, the streaming will be as fast as possible.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

My $0.02 is to go with the 5 GHz for 802.11n.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

freerein100 said:


> I would use 5ghz for HD-DVR and streaming and 2.4 ghz for everything else. The router is basically 2 routers in 1


In practice, that is not what happens

When I select the A/N 5ghz mode, my old G laptop does not see the wireless signal at all

When I switch to the b/g/n 2.4ghz mode, the old laptop sees the signal... but the speed is not great

The router does NOT have a "both at once" setting that I can find... it is 2.4ghz OR 5ghz, not both at the same time

To have my VOD transfers go as fast as possible it looks like I put the router in 5ghz mode... and buy a USB dual band adapter for the laptop... or just sell the laptop 'cause my wife uses it so seldom

If I keep the laptop, an inexpensive device like this one might work, since it is not used a lot... and this will let VOD transfers run on the 5ghz band

http://www.amazon.com/AirLink101-AW...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1261200572&sr=8-13


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

JohnTSmith said:


> In practice, that is not what happens
> 
> When I select the A/N 5ghz mode, my old G laptop does not see the wireless signal at all
> 
> ...


I would do some real world testing first. If by VOD you are talking about the On Demand content from DirecTV, either one of those bands is capable of much higher transfer speeds than any ISP can provide.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

To get the "best" signal when I connect to the DVR, I am following the advice I've read and have put the Trendnet router in 5Ghz mode

Since that means the old laptop (seldom used anyway) can't see the signal since it is a G device, I have a further question

My Dsl modem has G wireless, which I turned OFF when I installed the Trendnet router

Is there any technical reason I can't have BOTH active... the Trendnet at 5Ghz N to use with DirecTV and the Dsl modem at G for the laptop? (I will guess the Dsl modem is 2.4Ghz)


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

JohnTSmith said:


> To get the "best" signal when I connect to the DVR, I am following the advice I've read and have put the Trendnet router in 5Ghz mode
> 
> Since that means the old laptop (seldom used anyway) can't see the signal since it is a G device, I have a further question
> 
> ...


In theory, they can coexist just fine. In reality, every installation a little unique. What works great in one location, might not work so well in another depending on the evironment and other devices that might be in operation like Microwave ovens, cordless phones, etc.

My main point is that if you are only running the G laptop and the DVR on the wireless, you are not really going to gain anything using the 5GHz vs. the 2.4 GHz if all you are doing is internet based On Demand. Think of it as a "bucket-line" trying to put out a fire. The bucket line is only as fast as it's slowest link. The 2.4Ghz band can far exceed the speed at which your internet connection can feed it data, so the only reason you would need to consider using the 5GHz band is if you are using the wireless for video streaming from local network devices to the DVR. But even then, unless you are talking about multiple HD streams, the 2.4 b/g/n setting will still likely perform quite well.

You already have most of the hardware, so it's really not a big consideration at this point, I'm just saying that it's really not worth spending the extra cash to get the laptop to 5GHz if there is nothing happening on the wireless that is going to utilize the extra speed anyways.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually, moot point... we are "loaning" the laptop to wife's grandson, so I don't have to worry about anything else being connected to the wireless link

I've got it set at 5Ghz, and will keep it there to feed the Linksys that will be connected to the HD DVR

Now, I just have to be patient until the afternoon of the 24th


----------



## garbec (Aug 23, 2007)

If distance in the house is an issue, 2.4GHz should go through walls and obsticles better than 5Ghz. The only problem with 2.4Ghz is interferance from other 2.4Ghz devices (wireless phones, microwave oven, etc).


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Either way you should be fine.

5ghz really just removes some interference, but most are just fine running at 2.4ghz anyways. You will likely not see any difference, so do what works for your setup 



freerein100 said:


> I would use 5ghz for HD-DVR and streaming and 2.4 ghz for everything else. The router is basically 2 routers in 1


The trendnet he has does not have a concurrent mode so it is either one or the other.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> I would do some real world testing first. If by VOD you are talking about the On Demand content from DirecTV, either one of those bands is capable of much higher transfer speeds than any ISP can provide.


Not to pick apart this but the need for higher bandwidth will depend on what's going on inside more than what the ISP is giving. While it is faster than what the ISP is providing it can slow down internet speeds if you have a lot of traffic on your internal network.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Not to pick apart this but the need for higher bandwidth will depend on what's going on inside more than what the ISP is giving. While it is faster than what the ISP is providing it can slow down internet speeds if you have a lot of traffic on your internal network.


That's why I suggested doing the "real world" testing before spending any money upgrading the laptop to 5GHz. The results of that testing would answer the 2.4 vs. 5 question for the OP. In the scenario the OP layed out, the 2 devices in question, an HD DVR accessing On Demand and a very seldomly used laptop, the main source of network activity will obviously be internet use. As such, the speed of the ISP is going to be the limiting factor in throughput, not the speed of the wireless.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Grentz said:


> The trendnet he has does not have a concurrent mode so it is either one or the other.


Thats probably his issue with trying to get both modes running, it has two bands, but its not a true dual-band router like some of the more expensive name brands he didnt buy.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

I am NOT doing anything to get the laptop to 5ghz... it is being given to wife's grandson, who's computer died and he has no $$ to buy a replacement

I was NOT trying to get both modes running, I was just deciding on which speed to use, and have decided on 5ghz since I've read there is less chance of interference, and the linksys does work with 5ghz

As far as traffic... the ONE wireless device I will use is the receiver at the HD DVR

Now, I'm just waiting until Thursday afternoon and the install of the new dish & multiswitch and dvr


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

JohnTSmith said:


> Actually, moot point... we are "loaning" the laptop to wife's grandson, so I don't have to worry about anything else being connected to the wireless link
> 
> I've got it set at 5Ghz, and will keep it there to feed the Linksys that will be connected to the HD DVR
> 
> Now, I just have to be patient until the afternoon of the 24th


I guess it IS a moot point, but FWIW, why not just buy a Wireless N adaptor that supports 5Ghz for the laptop? I believe you can get one for as little as $25 at www.monoprice.com. It's an off brand, but the reviews are good. I just purchased a DLINK simultaneous dual band, so in theory, I should be able to get both 2.4 and 5 working at the same time. I haven't installed it yet, so we'll see. But what I am thinking of doing since my laptop is one of my main streaming computers and is only G, is buy an N adaptor for it, and see if it works better.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I guess it IS a moot point, but FWIW, why not just buy a Wireless N adaptor that supports 5Ghz for the laptop? I believe you can get one for as little as $25 at www.monoprice.com. It's an off brand, but the reviews are good. I just purchased a DLINK simultaneous dual band, so in theory, I should be able to get both 2.4 and 5 working at the same time. I haven't installed it yet, so we'll see. But what I am thinking of doing since my laptop is one of my main streaming computers and is only G, is buy an N adaptor for it, and see if it works better.


I thought going gigabit wired would solve my occasional stuttering issues with this, it doesnt...I still get occasional stuttering on OTA locals recordings


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

>occasional stuttering on OTA locals recordings

I get our locals via spot beam, so even though the HR10-250 that is being replaced HAD that feature, I never used it... and won't use any OTA feature the HD DVR may have

Back before DTV added locals via spot beam I always had problems with OTA viewing, so was very happy when I could get the signal via DTV


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

JohnTSmith said:


> >occasional stuttering on OTA locals recordings
> 
> I get our locals via spot beam, so even though the HR10-250 that is being replaced HAD that feature, I never used it... and won't use any OTA feature the HD DVR may have
> 
> Back before DTV added locals via spot beam I always had problems with OTA viewing, so was very happy when I could get the signal via DTV


Sorry, I guess I wasnt clear about what I was referring to, my bad.

I'm talking about using the Directv2PC app over wireless 54g vs wired gigabit. I never have issues recording my locals in HD via OTA, but those recordings stutter occasionally when played back using D2PC, where as all other SAT recordings seem to work fine. My OTA recordings are the best of anything, slightly better image quality and if something screws up I know its not D*'s fault, but my local broadcaster...


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> I thought going gigabit wired would solve my occasional stuttering issues with this, it doesnt...I still get occasional stuttering on OTA locals recordings


Does the HR boxes support gigabit ethernet? My assumption was that it was 10/100.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Does the HR boxes support gigabit ethernet? My assumption was that it was 10/100.


No it doesnt, but I wanted to make sure I wasnt saturating my 10/100 router, plus now my Pc's are all gigabit so transferring large files just got a lot better.


----------



## gruversm (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone know how to turn a WGA600n into a Wireless Extender?


----------

